# Advice on Transport Boats



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone have advice or opinion on Transportboats out of Palacios, Tx?


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

I have fished on a Transport for the past 2 weekends. Great boat. Handles the water great, ruff water no problem, as you know the wind down here in Edna TX has been tough. I also have a friend in Palcios who bought on new from TV Tran with a Honda 4 stroke and loves it. Now for the down falls, does not run as shallow as I would of thought. Takes about 10 to 12 inches to float but will run in about 8 if it is set up right. Both of the boats that I was fishing on were 22 footers.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Drive down the road a few miles and look at the Southshore. Cliff will be glad to set you up with a test ride on any of their rigs. Check out the link below.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I own a 20 transport and I could'nt be more pleased. I had four tunnels over the last twenty years and this is as good or better than most. Its built strong and rides extremely smooth and DRY and if you havent been in a wet boat your missing out...HA>HA.
Yes it takes about 9 inches to float in and about 12" to14" to get up in but.
How many fish do YOU yourself catch in less than a foot of water. Most trout fisherman are fishing in 3 feet or more.
Next, have you ever been in a boat with a V entry bow that shears. Well my shoalwater did and its not fun. Shearing is when you make a turn and the boat does a 180 on you. You could fly out and be hurt or killed
My Transport does not shear and its a v entry hull. I've tried to make and it wiill not . 
There was a guy that lost his arm because a boat sheared on the driver in Port mansfield this summer, and two guys where thrown from the boat.
I took my boat to south padre lagoona this summer and went everywhere the shallow sports went and I know mine wont run as shallow as a shallow sport and I mostly target Redfish. But where are you gonna (going to) fish mostly?
Transport...Great boat

........R.R>


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

HH how much stock in SouthShore do you own??? J/k
Rick


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

*rlw*

I think he's trying to work a deal! LOL Might get him a night on the town or something. Seriously though the boat he mentions is a heavy duty rig. The hull is not ten year hull like a lot of these newer boats. It's solid.

Bigwater


----------



## transport (Jun 10, 2004)

I have owned a 20 Tran Sport for a little over a year now. It is rigged w/115 Suzuki. I have also owned a 18 SS wo/sides and several other boats through the years and I can say that the Tran has been a hell of a boat. Fishing mainly in POC and SAB and farther it has proven to do all that a boat with a deep V should. It will float in 6-7 and Run in 7-8 as long as you know what you are doing it will preform. It isn't as shallow as a SS but the ride is considerably better. Donnie or TV will take you out and show you what they will do.


----------



## driftfisher (Aug 15, 2004)

Does the TransPort F23 have a tunnel? I've only seen pictures of them in the water and never seen one up close. Is that the Transport you have Redfishr? Does anyone know if the F23 is similar in performance and features to Mowdy/JH/Explorer that are so often brought up when tunnel V's are mentioned. Had to ask, not many Transports around here. Thnx.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

driftfisher said:


> Does the TransPort F23 have a tunnel? I've only seen pictures of them in the water and never seen one up close. Is that the Transport you have Redfishr? Does anyone know if the F23 is similar in performance and features to Mowdy/JH/Explorer that are so often brought up when tunnel V's are mentioned. Had to ask, not many Transports around here. Thnx.


Yes the F-23 does have a tunnel and it will run skinner than the Transport as it has a wider bottom. I have been in most of the back lakes in Matagorda Island in one. You just have to remember that it is a 23 ft. boat. It also handles the big water very well. Capt. John Frankson helped design and build the first one. He has been running it for several years now. He has a 150 Yamaha TRP on it at this time.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Driftfisher
I have the original design which looks like the Gulf Coast boat which was taken off the boston whaler. I to have went into the back lakes of matagorda and did fine. My baot is not a Shallow Sport but the ride makes up for that. 

R.R.....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Rode on one, I think it needs more weight as the ride was really bumpy/jarring on chop. Maybe if the driver got the bow down more it would have done better, I dont know, but my insides got shook up pretty good. I like heavier boats, gives a smoother ride, unless you want a really skinny boat then you have to put up with the bumps and go light. Tran 22 is 1500 pounds and the Gulf coast 23 is 2000 pounds. Rode in both and Gulf Coast had a smoother ride.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Were you riding in front of the console?

R.R.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Front, standing along side of console holding onto the rail, and behind console on seat. 

I did not at all intend to bad talk Tran with my post as it appeared. Tough writing sometimes, as I have heard recently. Tran has a really great facility there in Palacious and appear to be doing things right. No quams about the quality of the boat. I hear the cat is an awesome ride along with the shallow performance. Just my preference for heavier boats. I'm a young person with an old school frame of mind on boats and think no wood in a boat is not all it's geared up to be.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Tough writing sometimes, as I have heard recently.


lol......great understatement dude..........


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

ten-foe


----------



## Conrad D (Jul 29, 2009)

I have fished on an F-23 alot with an old buddy of mine and liked it. Also fished on 3 other transports 22SE, XLR8, and Cat. Very solid boats. I just prefer the SCB Stingrays.


----------

